# Avoiding registering



## Happyhacker (May 8, 2015)

Bit concerned about someone I know who is UK resident but works in the summer in Greece. Doesn't register therefore being rather "illegally?" Working there. I know that the person earns much less than the 12K tax level but I do not think his employer registers this person as an employee. Anyone know of the risks and penalties should the authorities have reason to investigate?

Many thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*working in Greece*



Happyhacker said:


> Bit concerned about someone I know who is UK resident but works in the summer in Greece. Doesn't register therefore being rather "illegally?" Working there. I know that the person earns much less than the 12K tax level but I do not think his employer registers this person as an employee. Anyone know of the risks and penalties should the authorities have reason to investigate?
> 
> Many thanks.


To tell you that many employers here do not give any record of employed staff to the tax office or health stamp office and most employers will are not actually paying the slaves they take on.They continuously tell them...oh,next week I will pay you.. and again next week....oh next week I will pay you...la de da until the slave has been there 3 months,6 months and gets so fed up that they leave thus meaning the employer gets continuous roll on roll off slaves without wages so its doubtful if they are illegal,the employer is though.


----------



## Happyhacker (May 8, 2015)

*Thanks*

Well this person is paid so that's not a problem. Thanks for the info. Anyone else with any specifics appreciated. Especially with the changing situation in Greece re EU. I suspect the authorities are pushed to get the locals on board with tax to worry about visitors working without paying!


----------

